# router bit



## ALL VINYL (Dec 19, 2008)

HI
i'M new to this forum and although I have read a lot of post I have not posted. I built my wife a set of flower boxes for christmass now it's time to get out the scrap wood and try to rite script on them. I was wondering what router bit would work the best ?
ps
I havn't done this since high scholl many a moon ago :smartass::laughing:
thanks 
henry


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Won thet spels gud! http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/45780.html


----------



## ALL VINYL (Dec 19, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> Won thet spels gud! http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/45780.html


 thanks for the advices 
u no A scholar once said everyone likes a Little a** but no one likes a wise a** :laughing: merry Christmas just a joke


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For a round bottom, you could use this one.


----------



## ALL VINYL (Dec 19, 2008)

THE round over bit looks like it would work for the flowers in the corners also thanks :thumbsup:


----------

